# Секвестр рассосался. Что дальше?



## lena_shu (8 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена.
29.03.2016 после приступа острой боли сделала мрт. Дорзальная секвестрированная грыжа l5/S1 диска, протрузии l4/5 диска. После многочисленных консультаций с неврологами и нейрохирургами мной было принято решение не делать операции. Решение было принято на основании двух факторов: полного отсутствия какого-то единого мнения у врачей (их было пятеро и все они предлагали разное) и отсутствия неврологических симптомов: кроме боли в пояснице, которую купировали блокадой, других жалоб не было.
За год с небольшим, по совету одного из неврологов и с благословения нейрохирурга (с его слов: "наукой не доказано, но моей теще помогло"), я прошла три курса электрофореза с карипазимом, и два курса инъекций алфлутопа. Ходила в бассейн.
27.05.2017 сделала повторное мрт. Заключение: МР картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз) дорзальных грыж l5/S1 и протрузии l4/5 дисков.
Жалобы: постоянная боль в пояснице, ограничения в подвижности, быстрая утомляемость, низкое качество жизни.
Данные: 42 года, рост 174 см, вес 73 кг.

Пожалуйста, помогите выбрать дальнейшее лечение.


----------



## La murr (8 Июн 2017)

@lena_shu, Елена, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Июн 2017)

В течение года при соблюдении режима труда и отдыха не только секвестр, но и любая грыжа МПД без всякого Карипазима и Алфлутопа "рассосётся".
А был ли секвестр? Протоколы МРТ состовляли два разных рентгенолога. Вот снимки бы посмотреть - другое дело!
Обратиться за помощью можете к московским консультантам Форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR) и Ступину Фёдору Петровичу.


----------



## lena_shu (8 Июн 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @lena_shu, Елена, здравствуйте!
> Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


Спасибо!


----------



## lena_shu (8 Июн 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В течение года при соблюдении режима труда и отдыха не только секвестр, но и любая грыжа МПД без всякого Карипазима и Алфлутопа "рассосётся".
> А был ли секвестр? Протоколы МРТ состовляли два разных рентгенолога. Вот снимки бы посмотреть - другое дело!
> Обратиться за помощью можете к московским консультантам Форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR) и Ступину Фёдору Петровичу.





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В течение года при соблюдении режима труда и отдыха не только секвестр, но и любая грыжа МПД без всякого Карипазима и Алфлутопа "рассосётся".
> А был ли секвестр? Протоколы МРТ состовляли два разных рентгенолога. Вот снимки бы посмотреть - другое дело!
> Обратиться за помощью можете к московским консультантам Форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR) и Ступину Фёдору Петровичу.


Спасибо за ответ. Я не связываю рассасывание секвестра (который, безусловно был) с прописанным неврологом лечением. Просто факты и предпринятые действия. Все снимки, диски и заключения у меня на руках. К врачам обращусь. Еще раз спасибо.


----------



## lena_shu (8 Июн 2017)

Небольшая ремарка: оснований думать, что секвестра не было нет, потому что абсолютно все врачи смотрели не заключение рентгенолога, а снимки. Их заключения и рекомендации у меня также на руках. Может, есть основание думать, что секвестр остался? С новыми снимками я никуда пока не ходила. Готовлюсь, ищу доктора.


----------



## AIR (8 Июн 2017)

Вечер добрый! Учитывая "поясничные" жалобы, хотелось бы увидеть и снимки "спереди"..


lena_shu написал(а):


> Жалобы: постоянная боль в пояснице, ограничения в подвижности, быстрая утомляемость,


----------



## lena_shu (8 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый! Учитывая "поясничные" жалобы, хотелось бы увидеть и снимки "спереди"..


Спасибо за ответ, доктор! Надеюсь, это они)


----------



## AIR (8 Июн 2017)

lena_shu написал(а):


> Жалобы: постоянная боль в пояснице, ограничения в подвижности, быстрая утомляемость, низкое качество жизни.


Имеется сколиоз и, соответственно, мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на поясничном уровне, что вполне может вызывать подобные проявления..


----------



## lena_shu (9 Июн 2017)

До секвестрации проблемы со спиной были, но я занималась спортом, двигалась свободно. Периодически делала массаж, иглоукалывания, посещала вертебрологов. Обострения снимались деклофенаком. Меня даже мрт делать не просили: вроде как врачам и так было ясно - протрузии.
Теперь же каждый неосторожный шаг, резкое движение, неправильная поза, поворот, наклон отдают в поясницу. Боль терпимая, но постоянная. Вы считаете, что все это из-за сколиоза? И каковы методы его лечения в моей ситуации?


----------



## AIR (10 Июн 2017)

lena_shu написал(а):


> До секвестрации проблемы со спиной были, но я занималась спортом, двигалась свободно. Периодически делала массаж, иглоукалывания, посещала вертебрологов. Обострения снимались деклофенаком.


Не факт, что всё делалось как надо, так как были обострения...


lena_shu написал(а):


> Вы считаете, что все это из-за сколио


Наоборот, сколиоз, результат мышечно-тонических нарушений...


lena_shu написал(а):


> И каковы методы его лечения в моей ситуации?


Качественная мануальная диагностика и мануальное лечение с упражнениями по результатам этой диагностики.


----------



## akul (25 Июл 2018)

@lena_shu, Елена, здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, во многих источниках говорится о том, что электрофорез с карипазим при секвестрированной грыже противопоказан. А Ваш невролог видимо не относится к числу врачей, придерживающихся такого мнения? И как вы сейчас себя чувствуете? У меня ситуация похожая, сегодня ложусь в Федеральный центр на обследование и принятие решение по поводу удаления грыжи L5S1.


----------

